# new shed



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

We are planning on building a shed this spring bout 25' x 45'. Got some tips to make it easier? It will just have a gravel floor. Walls and roof will be tin outside. Just wondering if anyone has got some tips to make it easier/cheaper lol.

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

a wood shed or metel shed l would put a wood floor off the ground thats just me


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

a wood floor? well there will be tractors and stuff in there....


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

oic is it going to be brick founddation ?????//


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

yeah it is
Ryan


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

0k thats good make it strong lol


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Sounds like you need a pole shed.Basically poles set in the ground.With 2x6's running horizontal with tin attached.Shorter poles at the front and back with longer ones running to the center outside walls to make the peek.Leave the front open to hang a rolling sliding door.


----------

